

Clojure Transducers: An Approachable Overview - davidrupp
https://gist.github.com/ptaoussanis/e537bd8ffdc943bbbce7

======
bmh100
Avoiding intermediate sequence construction should help save a lot of memory
consumption. That has been a major headache for me when processing large
datasets in memory.

Edit: If someone could provide a comparison of transducers and monads, that
may help in understanding transducers.

~~~
gtani
vs. foldables, iteratees (assuming you know haskell:

[http://conscientiousprogrammer.com/blog/2014/08/07/understan...](http://conscientiousprogrammer.com/blog/2014/08/07/understanding-
cloure-transducers-through-types/)

vs lens:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/2cv6l4/clojures_tra...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/2cv6l4/clojures_transducers_are_perverse_lenses/)

